

Wife of Foursquare CEO wore fake bib at Boston Marathon, report says - kemoly
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2014/04/25/wife-of-foursquare-ceo-wore-fake-bib-at-boston-marathon-report-says/

======
cafard
I've run the Cherry Blossom 10 miler with someone else's number--he was out of
town--and a couple of marathons with no number at all. I think it a little odd
that she should have faked the bib, but I can't see this as being bad
behavior, let alone a story in a newspaper.

~~~
dalke
Your experience with the Cherry Blossom 10 miler or other marathons doesn't
necessarily transfer over to the Boston Marathon. According to the Cherry
Blossom rules at
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130224062811/http://www.cherry...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130224062811/http://www.cherryblossom.org/generalinfo/transfernumbers.php)
, it's okay to transfer numbers:

> The organizing committee of the Credit Union Cherry Blossom is allowing
> accepted runners who cannot participate in the race to transfer their
> registration to runners who did not get accepted into the event.

While according to the linked article, it's not for the Boston Marathon:

> The Boston Athletic Association, which organizes the Boston Marathon,
> prohibits runners from exchanging or transferring their bibs.

In addition, while "The Boston Marathon historically has welcomed unofficial
runners, or “bandits,” ... bandits have always been easily identifiable for
their lack of bibs. This year, the BAA announced it would increase efforts to
remove bandits from the race for security purposes." That makes this race
unusual compared to most others.

(Personally I think the number of fake bibs shows that this "security
purposes" is really "security theater.")

Finally, part of the perceived bad behavior is that she accepted a medal at
the end, even though she didn't actually pay the entrance fee for it. I concur
that that counts as bad behavior.

------
dvcc
Oh no, someone ran with a fake number. How is this even big news?

~~~
DanBC
Boston marathon was under increased scrutiny because of previous terrorist
attacks.

Thus the papers will try to say that this is a security risk; how can someone
get to the race with fake numbers and non matching ID; she could have been a
terrorist, etc.

Obviously that's all nonsense. Once you've bombed Boston you move onto other
targets because you realise there is going to be increased security. And
that's just the start, the rest of it is nonsense too.

------
lauradhamilton
Tons of people bandit Boston. The first woman to run Boston was a bandit.

